# No squatting in the curl rack!!



## AndroSport (Mar 19, 2013)

I took this yesterday... WTF


----------



## losieloos (Mar 19, 2013)

I was looking at the girl the whole time.


----------



## AndroSport (Mar 19, 2013)

losieloos said:


> I was looking at the girl the whole time.



you can see her spot me taping then wait to see if i move or not and then she goes back to her workout lol


----------



## losieloos (Mar 19, 2013)

Haha time to change gyms.


----------



## airagee23 (Mar 19, 2013)

funny stuff


----------



## PFM (Mar 19, 2013)

That has become another epidemic.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Mar 19, 2013)

lol thats awesome u filmed them bahahaha.


----------



## LeanHerm (Mar 19, 2013)




----------



## PFM (Mar 19, 2013)

Damn half-squat faggots!


----------



## Tren4Life (Mar 19, 2013)

I tried to come up with something smart to say but after seeing that I cant find the words 
Andro,
 Didnt you film another dicklick doing push ups at the squat rack?


----------



## Dtownry (Mar 19, 2013)

That is one of those combo good morning squat thingies!

Kills me.  I would have asked him WTF he was doing.


----------



## PFM (Mar 19, 2013)

Dtownry said:


> That is one of those combo good morning squat thingies!
> 
> Kills me.  I would have asked him WTF he was doing.



I like my 30 second and 60 second rests. I am catching my breath and watching the clock between sets. But when I have relocated to another station and have that nonsense BS in my view......damn straight I say something regarding their gender bending queer ass BS.


----------



## JAXNY (Mar 19, 2013)

What the hell was that guy doing,
Some kind of standing hyperextention
For lower back. Weakest squat I've seen
And the girl looked like a cat in heat.


----------



## PFM (Mar 19, 2013)

Damn Andro you are surrounded by ballless fags, queers that need haircuts, female cats wanting their pussy filled and thirsty fat asses that run the water warm at the drinking fountain.

Sounds like the gym I go to.


----------



## AndroSport (Mar 19, 2013)

JAXNY said:


> And the girl looked like a cat in heat.



she was scoping huh? lol


----------



## AndroSport (Mar 19, 2013)

PFM said:


> Damn Andro you are surrounded by ballless fags, queers that need haircuts, female cats wanting their pussy filled and thirsty fat asses that run the water warm at the drinking fountain.
> 
> Sounds like the gym I go to.



yeah a few of the fuck-heads from the new years resolution crowd just wont leave... still got guys looking like they left a heavy metal show or just came off the farm or walked out of the pep boys service center or kids in there wearing street clothes and sharing 5 duded to one piece of equipment so it takes 30 minutes to do one set.

Theres also this angry midget asian lady who sees me walking toward a station then races over there and takes over it (while leaving her towel on some other equipment) then uses it for something its not meant for. Ive had to tell her a few times "you cant just place dibbs on every station and expect nobody else to use them while youre taking your sweet ass time. I thought she was going to rip my heart out (good thing there wasnt a box for her to step up on so she could reach it). Then she says "what you mean prace dips?"

I just kicked something over and left...


----------



## TheLupinator (Mar 19, 2013)

I remember when my buddy wanted to start lifting (lasted about a month), every time we would be powering through our workout I would completely stop to point at retards in the gym and tell him "See that shit? Don't ever do that, that is not an actual lift. Idk wtf that guy is doing."


----------



## DF (Mar 19, 2013)

Nice filming technique Andro.  You got 2 idiots for the price of one.  The girl may have been hot. Hard to tell but what the fuck exercise was she doing?  stiff leg deads?  You could have plowed her from behind though.


----------



## AlphaD (Mar 19, 2013)

I am surprised his pencil legs didn't Snap under that substantial mount of weight!  Never a dull moment at the gym sometimes.  If these idiots would just get proper form down they would make so much progress.


----------



## AndroSport (Mar 19, 2013)

Dfeaton said:


> Nice filming technique Andro.  You got 2 idiots for the price of one.  The girl may have been hot. Hard to tell but what the fuck exercise was she doing?  stiff leg deads?  You could have plowed her from behind though.



I like to plow the bearded axe wound...


----------



## Tilltheend (Mar 19, 2013)

That was Andro doing those squats!


----------



## PFM (Mar 19, 2013)

Tilltheend said:


> That was Andro doing those squats!



No way!

Andro was the Sheep Dog looking guy.


----------



## trim (Mar 19, 2013)

that was a reverse pelvic curl, and those are totally allowed in the curl rack!


----------



## Cashout (Mar 19, 2013)

Obviously beside you, dose anyone in your gym actually look they have ever worked out?

I didn't see a single individual in that clip who I could honestly say looks like they ever touched a weight in their respective lives.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Mar 19, 2013)

Sometimes I just wish everyone would die.


----------



## heavydeads83 (Mar 19, 2013)

not sure if he was trying to squat or do some kind of half ass good morning.  either way he was failing miserably.  just shoot him.


----------



## AndroSport (Mar 19, 2013)

Cashout said:


> Obviously beside you, dose anyone in your gym actually look they have ever worked out?
> 
> I didn't see a single individual in that clip who I could honestly say looks like they ever touched a weight in their respective lives.



Unfortunately very few.

There is a dude who looks a lot like POB (from the photos I have seen of him) and his humble servant that follows him around handing him weights and stuff. Both of them have some build to them. Then there are a couple older guys who look like they have been training for a good number of years.

The rest are people dressed with inappropriate gym attire or people wearing skin tight clothes to try and make it look like they have some muscle but they don't. The guy who will deadlift 135 and slam it down over and over like its 500 lbs and screams while doing it.... he looks like the next gust of wind will take him away. All of the trainers are pussies and fuck-tards. 

There is some extreme ecto who goes around and tries to tell everyone how they should be eating... i will kill him if he addresses me in any manner other than "Kind sir" and without eye contact.

*In closing, I will reiterate what the man said below from the bowels of my heart:*


PillarofBalance said:


> Sometimes I just wish everyone would die.


----------



## mattyice (Mar 19, 2013)

I sometimes use the Smith machine for aussie pullups.


----------



## JAXNY (Mar 19, 2013)

She had that ass propped up in the air
Like she wanted someone to ram their
Barbell in it.


----------



## PFM (Mar 19, 2013)

JAXNY said:


> She had that ass propped up in the air
> Like she wanted someone to ram their
> Barbell in it.



Looked every bit an ass queen to me.


----------



## JAXNY (Mar 19, 2013)

PFM said:


> Damn Andro you are surrounded by ballless fags, queers that need haircuts, female cats wanting their pussy filled and thirsty fat asses that run the water warm at the drinking fountain.
> 
> Sounds like the gym I go to.



They are pussifying everything. Even
Our gyms.


----------



## JAXNY (Mar 19, 2013)

BigHerm said:


>



Like I've said before, this bitch right here
Is just practicing his form for peeing.


----------

